# Cork Flooring



## Brando (Aug 22, 2008)

I also forgot to mention that the Bamboo site referred me to a site about cork flooring. The bamboo seems way more practical then the cork but I was wanting to know your opinions on the cork flooring as well.


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 23, 2008)

I wouldn't imagine it makes very good flooring, unless you goal is to play indoor lawn darts...

--Bushytails


----------



## tectonicfloors (Jan 16, 2012)

I also want to know the same about Cork Flooring. If you know, please share. Thanks.


----------



## widesheds (Jan 24, 2012)

Flooring is one of the things where the views differs from person to person and so depending upon the priority there are different flooring styles that people do select. Though, the bamboo flooring is the one that is more in demand but there are a substantially a good number of people opting for the cork flooring as well. The major difference amongst the two is that the cork provides a little rough look on the whole while the bamboo flooring portrays a more finished look.


----------

